# Freezing/Reboot issue with 6.2a upgrade



## dmkuehn (Nov 11, 2006)

I have a Weaknees upgraded Samsung 4120 (2nd HD) that is acting stupid after the 6.2a upgrade. It will work fine for about 15", then start to stutter on images either from the tuner buffer or from programs stored on the HD. Then the remote and panel controls cease to work effectively, images start to freeze more frequently, and finally the unit reboots itself, reacquires the satellite, and the cycle starts all over again. Of course, DirecTV's ultimate solution is to reformat the drive(s) which would of course erase over 200 worth of programs. I am a newby at this but have the desire to get deeper into knowing how to fix this if I have to fuss with it by pulling the master drive out and trying to fix the glitch. At this point any help would be appreciated especially if it's a solution that doesn't involve pulling the drive(s) out of the TIVO unit. I wonder if anyone else with an upgraded TIVO is having similar trouble with the upgrade. I don't think it's an equipment issue as both my Samsungs were incredibly stable until this upgrade, and then the upgraded one started to malfunction. My other two units (stock single drives) that took the upgrade to 6.2a work fine. 

Samsung SIR-4120 upgraded to 2nd drive 247 hrs 6.2a has issues
Samsung SIR-4120 stock drive 100 hrs 6.2a works fine
Phillips 708 stock 70 hrs 6.2a works fine
Sony T-60 upgraded to over 200 hrs 3.1 software
DirecTV r-10 stock unit 70 hrs 6.1 software


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

Sounds like Drive A is failing. Use DD_Rescue to copy it to another.


----------



## menih (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi, I am having the same exact issue !! It seems that nothing is bad with the hardware itself. Just the software. How can I troubleshoot this?

Please help


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

And just how have you determined it is the software and not the hardware?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

The first thing everyone jumps on when there's a stuttering/freezing issue is the HD, but the symptoms you and others have described don't fit

I'm afraid, like 6.2, 6.2a may have a "fragility" issue with certain hardware:
some machines running 6.2 will reboot from excessive IR noise
It looks like 6.2a might have an issue with something else (again, it seems like it's hardware that's borderline in some way, and the previous s/w versions didn't stress it the way the newer ones do)

All that being said, I don't know of any real fix for the problem... downgrading to 6.2 would require pulling the drive (if it isn't hacked)... for the 6.2 issue, some people had luck with a clear & delete everything, but that loses ALL your recordings.


----------



## dmkuehn (Nov 11, 2006)

Interesting observation about possible "IR noise" - my R10 has occasionally had the image freeze with the sound still ok, remote works but can no longer get any other images on screen. Reboot solves it every time. Evident hardware anomaly. I may try to put the drives into a different Samsung chassis and see what happens. Reimaging the drives to new drives is another option. I know some new info was pushed to the unit last night via satellite. Still freezing and rebooting. Yep no easy solution here.

Samsung SIR-4120 upgraded to 247 hrs 2nd drive, continued ill behavior after 6.2a update
Samsung SIR-4120 stock works fine after 6.2a update
Phillips 708 stock works fine after 6.2a update
Sony SAT T60 over 200 hrs 2nd drive works fine 3.5b update
DirecTV R-10 stock 6.1a works fine though has been glitchy on occasion
DirecTV R-15 argh! strangely enough working fine go figure
DirecTV D10,D11 tuners 
Sony SVR-2000 3.0 software lifetime sub an estate sale miracle 
Sony SVR-2000 with faulty HD or software glitch


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Did you have to open your tivo to upgrade to 6.2a? If so double check all your connections. Could you have disconnect the fan? The unit heats up and then reboots.

The power supply is marginal, for running two hard drives. Could be a problem. Software upgrades cause tivo to operate from the alternate partition pairs. That can expose failing hard drives.

I'd pull the drives, put them in your PC and run the mfg diagnostics. You want to run the extensive, burn in diagnostics. It may have to run overnight.

If you have to re-image I'd only run my unit with one HD.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

dmkuehn said:


> Interesting observation about possible "IR noise" - my R10 has occasionally had the image freeze with the sound still ok, remote works but can no longer get any other images on screen. Reboot solves it every time. Evident hardware anomaly. I may try to put the drives into a different Samsung chassis and see what happens.


If you're talking about putting drives from an r10 into a non-r10, that won't work.
r10 and ONLY r10 runs 6.1x


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

My machine was orignally set on hda7. I found out install62av-2 helped me out during the time clock change and i have to thank btu. I remember leaving bootpage on hda4 then recived 6.2a from D. So then i made sure installSwSystem was set to exit 0 and it reported that it fliped to hda7 and updated 6.2 to 6.2a so then I dd hda4 to hda7. i then began to /install folders and files to hda7 with cp. But, now I'm stuck at "Powering up..." Everything seems fliped I currently add my factory hardrive and have to wait 8 days for the next download


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

You should have dd 3 to 6 that is why you are stuck at powering up.


----------



## dmkuehn (Nov 11, 2006)

lew said:


> Did you have to open your tivo to upgrade to 6.2a? If so double check all your connections. Could you have disconnect the fan? The unit heats up and then reboots.
> 
> The power supply is marginal, for running two hard drives. Could be a problem. Software upgrades cause tivo to operate from the alternate partition pairs. That can expose failing hard drives.
> 
> ...


No 6.2a came down the satellite from DirecTV. Not a heat issue, have left unit off for extended period. Opened up unit, all fans work, found out drives will not boot up on either of my other Samsung chassis due to "unknown hardward conflict" - does anyone know how I could use a HD from one Samsung unit on another unit? Is it even possible?

Yeah I know power supply is marginal but my Sony runs flawlessly with 2 drives.

do you mean run scandisk? How do I get mfg diagnostics?

remember I am trying to do this and retain all the stuff on both drives if at all possible.


----------

